# The Invisibility Thread



## Meanderer

How to be invisible​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Murrmurr

Real life invisibility shield.


----------



## Meanderer

Miss Invisible America 1958


----------



## jujube

The easiest way to be invisible is to be an older person, walk into a phone store carrying a new smart phone with a confused look on your face.

Instantly, you will become invisible to the four 20-somethings behind the counter, who will all immediately find something else to do in the hopes that _somebody else_ will have to explain the intricacies of erasing the 312 YouTube videos  that have miraculously appeared on your phone.

Signed,
  The Invisible Woman


----------



## Meanderer

_U2 performing "Invisible" live atop 30 Rock in New York, NY on 'The Tonight Show starring Jimmy Fallon' on February 17th, 2014._


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Cats vs Invisible Wall _


----------



## Aneeda72

Mothers start to become invisible when their child starts kindergarten.


----------



## MarciKS

Meanderer said:


>


i know what a theramin is after watching big bang theory. lol!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Invisible Coffee Room - Bangkok​


----------



## Meanderer

_Our Invisible Coffee is "OUT OF SIGHT"!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

“The 99% Invisible City” Coffee Table Book by Roman Mars and Kurt Kohlstedt​





_Have you ever wondered…_


… _what those bright, squiggly graffiti marks on the sidewalk mean?_


… _where those dancing inflatable figures at car dealerships came from?_


… _how city streets, neighborhoods and other everyday places get their names?_


----------



## Dana

*If you want to be invisible, live in a huge city...*


----------



## Meanderer

Ethics for the Invisible​"What of the relationship between invisibility and moral evil? Are they linked? Does it reveal something about human nature? Does invisibility provide a platform for unethical behavior"?


----------



## MarciKS

Meanderer said:


> Ethics for the Invisible​"What of the relationship between invisibility and moral evil? Are they linked? Does it reveal something about human nature? Does invisibility provide a platform for unethical behavior"?


for me there would be no unethical about it. i would just find it amusing to mess with people. lol!


----------



## Happy Joe

Meanderer said:


>


...I built a Theramin back in the 1960s...
...Kind of interesting as an exercise in electronics, but limited and ultimately, boring.

Enjoy!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Joe said:


> ...I built a Theramin back in the 1960s...
> ...Kind of interesting as an exercise in electronics, but limited and ultimately, boring.
> 
> Enjoy!


Theremin
The theremin is an electronic musical instrument controlled without physical contact by the thereminist. It is named after its inventor, Leon Theremin, who patented the device in 1928.Wikipedia


----------



## RadishRose

Murrmurr said:


> Real life invisibility shield.


I saw something about this on TV a few years ago....light bending. I didn't understand it and I still don't.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _U2 performing "Invisible" live atop 30 Rock in New York, NY on 'The Tonight Show starring Jimmy Fallon' on February 17th, 2014._


I've always loved this band.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

_Can Charlie have one too?_

https://streamable.com/xcs0z


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I saw something about this on TV a few years ago....light bending. I didn't understand it and I still don't.


mebbe it is mind-bending?......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Murrmurr

RadishRose said:


> I saw something about this on TV a few years ago....light bending. I didn't understand it and I still don't.


My son explained it to me in very simple terms, saying it was pretty much the same principal as what makes those trick pictures change back and forth when you hold them at this angle and then that. ....still no.


----------



## Meanderer

light bending.....


----------



## Tish

Murrmurr said:


> Real life invisibility shield.



That is awesome!


----------



## Meanderer

light bending.....


----------



## Meanderer

HARRY POTTER INVISIBILITY in Real Life?​


----------



## Meanderer

_"Your cat has strange habits you cannot explain, and that’s fine. But when you catch your cat doing things like this and pretending you cannot see him, he might think that he’s in his alien form and is still invisible to your naked eye. He’s not"._


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SetWave

RadishRose said:


> I saw something about this on TV a few years ago....light bending. I didn't understand it and I still don't.




Bending light is basically refraction.
Often when the wind is right and a breaking wave throws spray the individual drops of water create temporary rainbows one right after the other. It's beautiful.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat

Murrmurr said:


> Real life invisibility shield.


Magicians use this all the time.


----------

